

New brain cells erase old memories - nealabq
http://www.nature.com/news/new-brain-cells-erase-old-memories-1.15186

======
negativity
I'm actually okay with this. I'd feel comfortable taking on new brain cells,
even if it meant the destruction of existing, positive memories.

This is something that should be done slowly, gradually, and carefully,
though. Like decompressing after a deep SCUBA dive, but hundreds of times
slower.

